# Found lost pidgeon trying to locate owner



## SkyfiresReflect (Nov 4, 2010)

I work for an animal hospital in Holbrook NY and we found a Pidgeon with a band MFC 08 3774 and we are trying to get in touch with the mid island flight club to find out who this bird belongs to it is a brown colored pidgeon with white tipped wings red feet and beak it also has blue/silver eyes. 

please get back to me asap I would like to know what I should do to find this birds home I can't keep it at my house and we don't have the proper facility at my job for the bird to stay long term.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

An earlier query on this club turned up this:



> jose p. nazario
> 
> Hi,
> I am the Treasurer for the Mid Island Flight Club. I can help you locate the owner by the band. Our bands are registered to specific members. You can call me at (631)383-3098. Thank you!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hoping*



John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> An earlier query on this club turned up this:


 I hope this turns out ok for the bird John, NY. is a long drive for me and I have put the motor home up for the winter  >Kevin


----------



## SkyfiresReflect (Nov 4, 2010)

thank you every one soo much it looks like we will have a happy end to this birds story


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I hope this turns out ok for the bird John, NY. is a long drive for me and I have put the motor home up for the winter  >Kevin


Think you're gonna be safe on this one Kevin 

Wrap her up well


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

You can reach Rich Bailin at this email address. He is the man who knows all about the Mid-island Flights Club.

[email protected]


----------



## Ace212 (Oct 31, 2011)

An earlier query on this club turned up this:


Quote:
jose p. nazario 

Hi,
I am the Treasurer for the Mid Island Flight Club. I can help you locate the owner by the band. Our bands are registered to specific members. You can call me at (631)383-3098. Thank you! 

I called the # 3times and spoke to Jose each time, each time he said he would call me back and never did. He finally tracked down the owner of the pigeon that adopted me and told me the owner doesn't want the bird. I said what am I supposed to do with the bird, he had no answer and that was the end of the phone conversation!!!

I googled some more and found this http://www.ifpigeon.com/ ,spoke to Val who called me back 3 times in 1 hr and had someone pick the bird up within 2 hrs of the 1st call. Thank you Val!!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

It's sad to say that some people won't make a effort to get there birds back.Giving all the fliers a bad name.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently adopted 3 racing birds from the wildlife center here. The owners of these birds were all within a 60 mile radius, and none of them went to claim their birds. Your right.....owners like this give racing a bad name. I can understand a bit more if the bird is 'hundreds' of miles away from home - like the racer I found with a broken wing. She was flying back to Quebec, Canada (600 miles north of me) when hit by a hawk. The owner seemed genuinely concerned and upset. I told him I was willing to keep her and 'fix her up', but she would never fly again. He was happy she got a forever retirement home, and I got some beautiful babies out of her. 'Frenchy' was a gorgeous red hen.
But the recent 3.....there was no excuse for not picking them up other than they didn't care about them. One of the owners was a 15 minute ride away


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Msfreebird said:


> I recently adopted 3 racing birds from the wildlife center here. The owners of these birds were all within a 60 mile radius, and none of them went to claim their birds. Your right.....owners like this give racing a bad name. I can understand a bit more if the bird is 'hundreds' of miles away from home - like the racer I found with a broken wing. She was flying back to Quebec, Canada (600 miles north of me) when hit by a hawk. The owner seemed genuinely concerned and upset. I told him I was willing to keep her and 'fix her up', but she would never fly again. He was happy she got a forever retirement home, and I got some beautiful babies out of her. 'Frenchy' was a gorgeous red hen.
> But the recent 3.....there was no excuse for not picking them up other than they didn't care about them. One of the owners was a 15 minute ride away


I'm just glad your center made the effort to find the owner. Some people who find pigeons assume we're all horrible people who kill them all and will cut the bands off and forget it was ever owned by someone


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm just glad your center made the effort to find the owner. Some people who find pigeons assume we're all horrible people who kill them all and will cut the bands off and forget it was ever owned by someone


 That's awful!
The Wildlife center actually called me again this afternoon. They took in 1 banded homer hen from the SPCA  Numerous animals were seized from a neglect situation, there was 1 banded homer in a small filthy cage inside the house. She's beautiful...all white with an IF 'pigeon store' 2005 band on her.
I'll have to keep her inside for the winter for now...she's not use to the cold weather.
What does the IF 'pigeon store' band mean?


----------



## SkyfiresReflect (Nov 4, 2010)

The bird's owner was found a while back it turned out to be one of the person's breeding stock and not a racer thank you for the offer though


----------

